# Turning rhinestone text into True Type Font?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I am wanting to create fonts in my rhinestone software then convert and sell them as true type fonts. I have DAS, Corel and Sierra Hot Fix. Does anyone know how I can convert the text designs into TTF?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Google and YouTube are two great resources... You will find it's a fairly involved process and it does require some additional font making software... $200.00 - $600.00. If you are selling fonts to get really great results that people would expect when buying fonts you are going to need the hihger end font creation software to really be able to dial in your kerning and other design points to really make your fonts work they way we would expect...

Creating font's is not an "easy" thing to do but if you train yourself what to do and what not to do then you should be able to produce a quality font...

Honestly though I would caution you a bit on making fonts... You don't want to make fonts that have been done... There are tons out there already... Unless you intend to undercut the competition no need to redo fonts that have been done over and over... 

Rhinestone Alphabets / All Fonts has one of the most complete sets of fonts out there... Don't quote me but I believe Synergy17 has many of these fonts as well?... They too have lots of fonts though... Then of course there are a few here and there offered by Rhinestones and template material and Bling sports apparel etc.

So just be aware what's out there and maybe what you can bring that is new to fonts... Honestly for me... I'm excited about non pre-stoned fonts...

To me pre-stoned fonts have been done to death... But single line non pre-stoned fonts... That's where I think there is a ton of room in the marketplace because to my knowledge only.. DAS is the only company offering a single line TTF... 

http://www.rhinestonesystem.com/video/SingleLineFonts/SingleLineFonts.swf

I've actually made many of these font's for myself but have not offered them commercially... But if I were going to offer them commercially.. .This is where I would spend my design time... The only other company I know of offering single line fonts that you can resize and then add stones in www.rhinestondesignz.com but their fonts are specific to WinPC.

I have a couple videos on just general info on fonts...

Oobling Centerline Rhinestone Fonts - YouTube

http://youtu.be/KDDCXZ1MtHI?hd=1

Kevin


----------

